# AC15C1 Problem



## Travis (Nov 5, 2019)

Can someone help me?

Why it sound like this?? one audio is with all down and the other one is when I turn up a little bit the volume


https://drive.google.com/open?id=1w6gaIoH4uef95IBWgjxBovlIjzvoNbch


https://drive.google.com/open?id=1w8asmeUUDu3zUF9pvmLgQidHs2TLnduw


----------



## Travis (Nov 5, 2019)

I think is one of the EL84


----------



## zgrav (Nov 5, 2019)

Is that just background noise?  Or is that the only sounds you can get out of the pedal?  

You will likely need to take the time to post a clear description of the problem, the things you've already tried to look at to fix the problem, and post pictures of both sides of the PCB and the wiring to the jacks and footswitch.   If you want people to take the time to help you, you need to put in the time to give them the information that they can use to do it.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 5, 2019)

zgrav said:


> Is that just background noise?  Or is that the only sounds you can get out of the pedal?
> 
> You will likely need to take the time to post a clear description of the problem, the things you've already tried to look at to fix the problem, and post pictures of both sides of the PCB and the wiring to the jacks and footswitch.   If you want people to take the time to help you, you need to put in the time to give them the information that they can use to do it.



I believe it is amp trouble related.


----------



## Travis (Nov 5, 2019)

zgrav said:


> Is that just background noise?  Or is that the only sounds you can get out of the pedal?
> 
> You will likely need to take the time to post a clear description of the problem, the things you've already tried to look at to fix the problem, and post pictures of both sides of the PCB and the wiring to the jacks and footswitch.   If you want people to take the time to help you, you need to put in the time to give them the information that they can use to do it.


Also you can read a little bit better.

Is an Ac15c1, a GUITAR AMP. I think one of the EL84 work bad becouse the noise disappear sometimes.

If anyone know this problem I Will Be grateful


----------



## Travis (Nov 5, 2019)

Also if someone know some amps forum It could be nice.

Thank you all


----------



## zgrav (Nov 5, 2019)

Sorry --  I thought this was a question about another guitar pedal!  I think swapping out replacement tubes is the recommended first thing to check when you have a tube amp that starts dropping off in its sound.  best resource I have found to learn more about tube amp diagnosis and repair is https://robrobinette.com/Amp_Stuff.htm


----------



## Travis (Nov 5, 2019)

zgrav said:


> Sorry --  I thought this was a question about another guitar pedal!  I think swapping out replacement tubes is the recommended first thing to check when you have a tube amp that starts dropping off in its sound.  best resource I have found to learn more about tube amp diagnosis and repair is https://robrobinette.com/Amp_Stuff.htm


Thank you very very much.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Nov 5, 2019)

Take a pencil and with the eraser end tap each one of your preamp tubes, if one makes a significantly louder tap it’s gone microphonic and should be replaced


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 5, 2019)

The EL84s are after the volume control.  If the EL84s had a problem, changing the volume setting would have no effect on the hum.  Try swapping out the 12AX7s, starting with the one on the left when viewed from the back.  Here's a link to the service manual.  Be careful around tube amps. They get hot and have high voltage inside. *Always change tubes with the power OFF.  *Let the amp cool down for at least 5 minutes after power off before messing around with the tubes. Make sure you orient the tube properly when inserting it or you will bend a pin. If swapping tubes doesn't fix it, then you will need to engage the services of someone who knows how to work on tube amps.


----------



## Travis (Nov 6, 2019)

Ok THX, I Will try


----------

